# Speed control or reciever?



## whiplash73 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi! I'm new, and was looking for a little help with my RC-10. I ran the thing into a rock (it's basically a toy LOL), and it quit working.

It seems like there is a short in the reciever now, but not sure. I have power, since the steering servo centers, but no response from the transmitter. If I unplug channel two from the speed control to the reciever, and barely plug it back in, the speed control reacts (i.e. the motor runs). I'm thinking there is a short in the plug for channel two, with what it's doing.

I have an old Futaba mc-112b ESC, and fp-r102je reciever. Depending on which one is bad, would I be able to use another manufacturer's part? I'm thinking this stuff doesn't have to be proprietary. I have a Trinity Speedworks "427" motor for it too, with slotted brushes to increase the RPMs, so the ESC would have to be able to handle it. Could use some suggestions for a new ESC if it's needed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

whiplash73 said:


> Hi! I'm new, and was looking for a little help with my RC-10. I ran the thing into a rock (it's basically a toy LOL), and it quit working.
> 
> It seems like there is a short in the reciever now, but not sure. I have power, since the steering servo centers, but no response from the transmitter. If I unplug channel two from the speed control to the reciever, and barely plug it back in, the speed control reacts (i.e. the motor runs). I'm thinking there is a short in the plug for channel two, with what it's doing.
> 
> ...


Ok, First your RC-10 is a good car not just a toy. Second your speed control was not designed to handle your Modified motor. the Mc211B barely handled stock motors when it was available. It sounds like the hit into the rock which was probably at full speed, Caused a current spike in the speedo hence burning the speedo out. The Novak XRS should be able to handle your motor, The receiver could have been damaged as well but I feel less likely the problem since you said it gets power, But none the less you shouls take it to your local hobby shop and have them look at it. they will have the proper tools to test your equipment.


----------



## whiplash73 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks. I think I have the "350" in there now. But I will probably get the Novak. I know the RC-10 is not a toy. LOL. what I meant was that I don't race with it or anything. What should my run time be with 1800mah batteries, and that strong a motor? It seemsl like I only get about two minutes of run time. That batteries are new, and I have a new charger also. Think it might be because of the older speed control?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

whiplash73 said:


> Thanks. I think I have the "350" in there now. But I will probably get the Novak. I know the RC-10 is not a toy. LOL. what I meant was that I don't race with it or anything. What should my run time be with 1800mah batteries, and that strong a motor? It seemsl like I only get about two minutes of run time. That batteries are new, and I have a new charger also. Think it might be because of the older speed control?


 Could be the speedo cuz even the 350 is a bit much for it, like i said the speedo could barely handle stock motors. What pinion gear and spur gear teeth wise are you running? What kind of surface are you running on, Dirt, grass? pavement? Should get 4 minutes on packed dirt or pavement with it.


----------



## whiplash73 (Mar 20, 2005)

Running the stock gears, and usually just run the thing in the back yard, so grass, some dirt, and pavement. I'm going to check out some speedos, but I can't remember how many turns the motors are. Any ideas what they might be?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

whiplash73 said:


> Running the stock gears, and usually just run the thing in the back yard, so grass, some dirt, and pavement. I'm going to check out some speedos, but I can't remember how many turns the motors are. Any ideas what they might be?


427=10turns and the 350=11 turns bouth double wound, if they are the re relase motors from a few years ago, if they are the originals from back in the late 80's early 90's they are different


----------



## whiplash73 (Mar 20, 2005)

They're from the late 80s, early 90s.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

whiplash73 said:


> They're from the late 80s, early 90s.


i believe they are 14 and 16 turn then


----------



## whiplash73 (Mar 20, 2005)

I was wrong....the motor that's in it is a "Midnight". I think it's a modified stock motor. Not sure though, since I have no documentation on them.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

thi midnight is just a plain STOCK motor, 27 turn, was good in its day


----------



## whiplash73 (Mar 20, 2005)

So I should definitely get more than a two minute run time, right? Do you think the Novak XRS will handle the old 427 speedworks I have?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The old Speedworks 427 was a 16-double, and the 350 was an 18-double. Check the specs of any speed control before you buy to see if they will handle it. The Novak XRS specs show a motor limit of 15 turns, so either of your motors should be OK with it.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

kevinm said:


> The old Speedworks 427 was a 16-double, and the 350 was an 18-double. Check the specs of any speed control before you buy to see if they will handle it. The Novak XRS specs show a motor limit of 15 turns, so either of your motors should be OK with it.


thanks i new i was close on the older models, has been a while since i havehad them :thumbsup:


----------



## whiplash73 (Mar 20, 2005)

Great! thanks for the help guys. I'm pretty sure my old ESC is cooked. Going to probably order one pretty quick.


----------



## mwmotorsports21 (Nov 1, 2003)

Before you spend any money, try changing the crystals. You say that when you unplug and re connect the speedo the motor runs for a second. That leads me to believe it just might not be the speedo. Now I may be wrong, but if you hit something hard enough it can knock out the reciever crystal. This has happened to me many times over the years. Give it a try before blowing all your allowance on a speedo.


----------

